# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v.3.98.1422  (05/09/2014)

## mohamed73

*What is new?*  *Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI - Micro UART Cable Required:*  *At these models Unlock and Repair IMEI functiona is only and exclusively available with micro UART cable* 
Samsung Galaxy Beam - GT-I8530
Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - GT-I8160
Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - GT-I8160L
Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - GT-I8160P
Samsung Galaxy S Advance - GT-I9070
Samsung Galaxy S Advance - GT-I9070P
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - GT-I8190
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - GT-I8190N
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - GT-I8190L
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - GT-I8190T
Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 - GT-S7710
Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 - GT-S7710L
Samsung Galaxy Exhibit - SGH-T599
Samsung Galaxy Exhibit - SGH-T599N
Samsung Galaxy Exhibit - SGH-T599V
Samsung Galaxy Amp - SGH-I407
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - GT-N7105 *Added Samsung Factory Unlock (89 CRD/Phone):* 
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTE - SM-T315
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE - SM-T217T
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE - SM-T217A
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 - SM-T337T
Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE-A - SC-04F
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE - SHV-E370K  *Added Samsung Unlock:* Samsung Galaxy Core LTE - SM-G386F 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Many الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Blackberry & Samsung & Nokia Lumia models
More information about the Chimera Tool: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best regards,
Chimera team

----------


## radouanmam

**بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

